# perform



## danieldnice (Mar 15, 2015)

what to do when you don't have a desire for sex


----------



## BadGas (Mar 15, 2015)

Stick a dildo in your asshole.

OP...I just looked at the threads you started and the questions you ask. Here's some advice:

First, graduate high school. 

Then, go to the newb section or fack off. 

I wouldn't waste time responding fellas..


----------



## WorldWeary (Mar 18, 2015)

Research


----------

